

Localmind closes funding and is moving to SF - mamatta
http://blog.localmind.com/post/7574018517/localmind-closes-funding-and-is-moving-to-sf
TC article here: http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/13/location-based-qa-platform-localmind-raises-600k/
======
blunderdog
I remember these guys from SXSW and I'm happy to see they got some financing.

Localmind is a very cool concept with a lot of potential but it needs
thousands of users in every city for the app to be useful. During SXSW, they
got precisely that level of density and the omniscience-as-a-service vision
became very clear to me.

Intriguingly, because Localmind uses check-in services to passively acquire
location data, it doesn't require users to actively use it in order for
density to accumulate in the service.

~~~
ams6110
Yeah... "world-changing." Don't really see it.

------
jonny_eh
Congrats guys! One of the slickest apps for the iPhone.

------
cmer
If you're looking for a job, you should definitely check them out. I know
Lenny and he's an awesome smart and nice guy. I'm sure the other founders are
just as nice.

~~~
hyphyphyph
Actually, they're all asses. Sorry Lenny, Beau... The truth has gotta get out.
:P

Naw, they're awesome dudes and they'll be missed in Montréal. Who else but
Lenny can we put all of out name tags onto by the end of every Startup Drinks
?

------
kinetix1975
Nice going! I remember getting this app as soon as I got the twitter from
@jonosapien that it was hot stuff! Didn't regretted since then!

------
modmax
Really happy for you guys :)

------
omegasaurus
Wow - that was fast. Kudos all around to these upstanding cybernauts!

------
will_lam
BOOM! Good stuff, guys!!

------
themother
Imhotep favors you.

------
bretthellman
Congrats Lenny & Team!

------
sjsjsj
I'm a fan. Yay Localmind!

------
keke_ta
Congrats. Go Localmind!

------
garryseto
Congrats guys! :)

------
arach
Well done guys.

------
alexdao
Woot!

